# Marman help



## oldmtrcyc (May 22, 2019)

I am acquiring this Marman kit.  From my little research, it looks like I need a mp97 or DX? Any advice or leads is welcomed! Thank you!


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 22, 2019)

Is that a Maytag engine?


----------



## whizzerbug (May 22, 2019)

looks more like a Schwinn straight bar like a panther ,a dx has a curved bar


----------



## oldmtrcyc (May 22, 2019)

wheelbender6 said:


> Is that a Maytag engine?



I believe it's a Marman .motor


----------



## oldmtrcyc (May 23, 2019)

Here's one with the DX frame


----------



## b 17 fan (May 23, 2019)

Maytags look a bit different https://photos.app.goo.gl/vvwQkNf1d6wkTfM9A


----------



## Connor (May 24, 2019)

Looks like a Whizzer front fork...


----------



## whizzerbug (May 24, 2019)

a dx frame would be correct


----------



## oldmtrcyc (May 25, 2019)

whizzerbug said:


> a dx frame would be correct



Thank you.  Do you know if any DX would work, or does it have to have the dimpled frame for clearance of the belt?  Can they be modified successfully?


----------



## whizzerbug (May 25, 2019)

oldmtrcyc said:


> Thank you.  Do you know if any DX would work, or does it have to have the dimpled frame for clearance of the belt?  Can they be modified successfully?




any balloon tire dx will work, joe cargola used to dimple frames I don't have his contact info maybe someone can chime in on that, you will need to notch the rear fender for belt clearance also or buy one with whizzer factory notch p/s there is one on ebay now


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 3, 2019)

For sale in classified section


----------



## BrandonB (Jun 3, 2019)

oldmtrcyc said:


> I believe it's a Marman .motor




WWII military surplus drone motor, from what I've read about them.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 19, 2019)

I know Mercury Marine built 2 and 4 cylinder opposed drone motors, bigger than what that is. 20 & 40 cubic inch, maybe larger.


----------

